# dual flush toilets



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a customer who wants a DF toilet. I will be the first around here to sell one (we are kind of slow around here) My supplier did not know what I was talking about. Thier branches in Dallas & Houston have Am. Std. What can you tell me about these toilets...


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

They have one flush of small water for pee and a bigger flush for turds.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Caroma makes some good ones. They are about $300 bucks though.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Ihave not installed one but the AmStan FloWise rates real well in the MAPP study.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Duravit makes a large line of dual flush toilets.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Turd Burglar said:


> They have one flush of small water for pee and a bigger flush for turds.


Simple but effective explaination.. :laughing:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

My wholesaler is bringing the Sterling, Kohler line of dual flush toilets, I had installed a few in a house a few years ago, and was not impressed. Maybe they got better.


----------



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

Coburns carries toto and I thaught they have made them for a while, but I could be wrong.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

kellybhutchings said:


> Coburns carries toto and I thaught they have made them for a while, but I could be wrong.


That's who I use but Ben said all they had at some of there stores was Am Std. I will call James.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I saw one at a costcos once.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I saw one at a costcos once.


Have you heard anything good about any of them or are they just a Green Plumbing gimmick?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I dunno. I guess if they are wired together right, im sure they do the job. Aint no different then a flush valve for a urnial, and a flush valve for a wimmens toilet. Water is enough for either duty. Unless your that guy that likes to #2 in the urnial. (when i catch you dunbar, your ash is grash.)


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I have this Duravit in my master bath.


----------



## Bathroomgetaway (May 18, 2011)

I have a royal dual flush toilet in my bathroom it was cheap, a pain in the ass to install but i can pretty much flush anything with the .8 gallon. I have no idea how it works and its definatley not pressurized but it was worth the $279.


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

I installed the Toto a while back. Leave yourself some extra time the bracket that mounts to the floor takes extra time to install


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The Toto Aquia is dual flush as are many of the Caroma toilets...

Costco Waterridge toilets use the WDI dual flush valve... Not so hot...


----------



## Bathroomgetaway (May 18, 2011)

Redwood said:


> The Toto Aquia is dual flush as are many of the Caroma toilets...
> 
> Costco Waterridge toilets use the WDI dual flush valve... Not so hot...


How much did you guys pay for the totos we used to carry them not sure if its worth it anymore.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

I have the Toto Aqui in my basement bathroom...dual flush I like toto's product myself


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

It's code here in oz to have dual flush on every new fit or to replace with. Caroma is the brand of choice usually for cost and quality


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Bathroomgetaway said:


> How much did you guys pay for the totos we used to carry them not sure if its worth it anymore.


Toto Aquia depends on which one $330 - $450...

Toto Drake II about $350


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

We had a display model of some dual flush from down under at the shop I 1st started at and I have seen a buisness with the same model installed. Sorry I don't know the name. it seems to flush real well. I can't wait until they need parts:laughing:.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

I think Caroma invented the dual flush toilet about 20 years ago .

I installed one, a Sydney
plastic adjustable feed horn ( adjusts 10"- 12" rough,or offset L,R )mounts to closet ring,
toilet outlet squeezes into feed horn,
stabilizer blocks(plastic) anchor to floor.
similar to Toto design.
factor in some additional install time on bids.
helps to have a good level floor.

we could not back this toilet up on the .8 flush.
about 1/3 roll TP . 
TP sat 6" above water surface...
bowled emptied effortlessly.
the outlet on this toilet is over 3".

had a broken push button assy after 2 months.
supply house luckily had one in stock.

water pattern is rather small, so unless you have good aim,
skid marks on the bowl.
sits you rather high above the water surface so splashing can happen easier.
model I installed had skirted sides,easier to clean.

good toilet overall

not all Caroma's Sydneys have the same flush rating (MaP)
Caroma makes a toilet that mounts directly to the closet ring,but not sure if it is a dual flush


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

HOMER said:


> I think Caroma invented the dual flush toilet about 20 years ago . <snip>
> 
> Mansfield has been a water saver for years.
> 
> Just lift the handel up the flush will stop. You can flush it with a quart if you are ony flushing pee. If you block it up, you can stop the mess.


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

How about a Kohler Persuade?:laughing: This is only funny if you have installed one before.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I saw one at supply house and Lowes. They look like cheap plastic to me, but I'd install one if HO wanted it.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

gusty60 said:


> How about a Kohler Persuade?:laughing: This is only funny if you have installed one before.


Ahhh the 2010 winner of Redwood's "What The #&%@ Were They Thinking Award." :laughing:


----------



## Mr.Preferable (Jun 7, 2011)

you can buy kits to convert existing toilets now. Charge for a complete toilet rebuild and upgrade to dual flush. Customers see value and service.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Mr.Preferable said:


> you can buy kits to convert existing toilets now. Charge for a complete toilet rebuild and upgrade to dual flush. Customers see value and service.


Yea, I've pulled a couple of those off 3.5 GPF toilets where someone thought they were going to save money on their water bill...

That just didn't work out... :laughing:


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

*Beware the dual flush toilet kit by hydro right*



Mr.Preferable said:


> you can buy kits to convert existing toilets now. Charge for a complete toilet rebuild and upgrade to dual flush. Customers see value and service.


 
i installed a dual flush kit on my own toilet.
made by hydro right.
they sell it at home depot and costco now.

works well ,has 2 flush height adjustments and installs in a few minutes.
problem is that the flushing mechanism secures to the existing flush valve using a plastic tie wrap.

after a few month exposed to city water supply,the tie wrap breaks,
and the toilet runs.
very simple to repair,but its a callback waiting to happen.

of the 4 that I installed for customers, all 4 had failed due to broken tie wrap.
converted those back to original style and learned my lesson.
i just keep changing the tie wrap on my own toilet.

they have a style that requires removing tank to bowl connection and installing flush mechanism instead of flush valve.
have not tried that type.

better served to replace the toilet.


----------



## Mr.Preferable (Jun 7, 2011)

Redwood & Homer
I am sorry I forgot that those were out there. I actually buy a product from our vendor which requires you to rebuild the entire toilet guts. It is a stand alone system and have had no problems yet. I also warrantied them for five years so if they were to have a problem with them then I think they would call me about it. I'll check on the name of it again and share it later.


----------

